# Can a bad sway bar linkage cause a clunk when turning?



## rohangomes (Oct 12, 2018)

My 2002 tacoma has been making a clunk when turning left. Today, as my passanger exited, it made the clunk and it came from the front driver wheel area. So I lifted Emily up on jack stands, pulled off the wheel and had a look. I noticed the sway bar end link could be played with easily with my hand. I decided to check th passenger side and the link was solid and I couldn't move it by hand. Could that be the issue? Does play indicate it needs to be replaced? Would I need an alignment after replacing it?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

they can make noise when they go bad, no alignment needed after replacement.


----------



## FIdel Cashflow (Feb 23, 2018)

Yup. You usually hear clunking when turning. Just replace them. It's only like a total of a $30 fix if you buy the parts from NAPA. You'll have to replace them in pairs. Just have a long crowbar or something when putting the new ones one since the bushings will be thick and you'll need to press down on the sway bar to thread the new nut.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

FIdel Cashflow said:


> Yup. You usually hear clunking when turning. Just replace them. It's only like a total of a $30 fix if you buy the parts from NAPA. You'll have to replace them in pairs. Just have a long crowbar or something when putting the new ones one since the bushings will be thick and you'll need to press down on the sway bar to thread the new nut.


Sway bar links or bushings a not done in pairs. this is the shop getting you to buy and pay to replace the side that is still good.

Unless there is wear it's good. ignore parent.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

While under there, I'd look at the other side and if in any doubt would do both. Just a PITB to have to repeat a month later considering the cost. If that is the problem.

I'd also press down hard on the corner and do the bounce/strut test.

https://www.google.com/search?q=bou...=chrome..69i57j69i58&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Dont buy the cheapest end links. They are trash. Stick with Moog or just buy oem.


----------

